# uploading pictures



## Joe Overby (Feb 15, 2016)

Is it some matter of national defense to be able to upload pictures to this forum?? I have talked to Killer and his solution(s) didnt work.  I have tried phones, a computer, emailing and re-emailing pictures here and there and everywhere.  The forum will NOT allow me to upload any files. If anybody holds the secret combination for uploading photos and wouldnt mind sharing please do. Im beyond frustrated.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Feb 15, 2016)

this is what I do. Take pic with phone (galaxy S5/S6 with sprint). Email pics to myself. When given the option (small/medium/large) I pick small.

Open email and download to desk top.

When I post and scroll down to maage attachments I browse and select the pics off my desktop.

always seems to work for me. But maybe I got lucky. computers arent my thing.


----------



## Joe Overby (Feb 15, 2016)

I don't get those options...this is ridiculous...it shouldn't matter what size the photo is. Guess I won't be sharing any photos here!!


----------



## kevbo3333 (Feb 15, 2016)

Anyway to share them straight from a phone?


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 15, 2016)

Joe Overby said:


> I don't get those options...this is ridiculous...it shouldn't matter what size the photo is. Guess I won't be sharing any photos here!!



Joe, 95% of the time the file or pixel size is too large for the forum limits.  If the pic is on your computer, open it with microsoft paint, pcasa, or some other re-size program and change the pixel size to 640 x 800 and save it. You should then be able to upload it.


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 15, 2016)

Load your pics to photobucket and then post it from there.


----------



## Joe Overby (Feb 15, 2016)

I'm not going to do all of that. Either the forum will allow me to upload the file at whatever size it is or I won't post it. I'm not computer savvy and I'm not going to spend extra time figuring out how to "resize" anything. Every single social media site I am a member of and every other forum in earth allows pictures as they are to be uploaded. MY CELL PHONE CAMERA takes pictures larger than 640x800!!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Feb 15, 2016)

rnelson5 said:


> Load your pics to photobucket and then post it from there.



Yep.  Get a photobucket account.  You should ask your pal Blaine how it works.  Easy and also a good way to store your pics in a different location than your phone


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 15, 2016)

Joe Overby said:


> I'm not going to do all of that. Either the forum will allow me to upload the file at whatever size it is or I won't post it. I'm not computer savvy and I'm not going to spend extra time figuring out how to "resize" anything. Every single social media site I am a member of and every other forum in earth allows pictures as they are to be uploaded. MY CELL PHONE CAMERA takes pictures larger than 640x800!!


Well if you won't waste your time doing that, why waste your time doung this lol. If you do decide to get one, you can upload whatever size file you want.


----------



## Joe Overby (Feb 15, 2016)

Robby, I thought there might be something simple I was missing. Apparently not. FWIW, I tried to resize a picture...I started immediately after I started this thread. The computer won't let me resize the file to 600x800 and when I chose an arbitrary size that it would accept it has taken until exactly 3 minutes ago to resize it.  It's 2016...why on earth there is a limit to the size of a picture to be uploaded on an internet forum is beyond me.


----------



## drawedback (Feb 15, 2016)

I got a free app on my phone called image resizer. I went to the app store, searched image resizer, and it was the first free app that came up. Now all I have to do is open the app, select a pic, hit crop, then size, make it whatever size you want, then save it and post the saved picture. Takes about 2 minutes


----------



## Water Swat (Feb 15, 2016)

photobucket is about the easiest way by far IMO. plus like Nr. Jim said, you have your pics stored somewhere. its 1 click to upload them. 1 click to copy the code. and one click to put on a forum post.


----------



## flatsmaster (Feb 16, 2016)

I'm lost when it comes to computers and I don't do any of those things ... What I found was if u will enlarge pic a little on phone and screenshot it then it will load I guess I'm resizing and never new it ....duh ... Like I said not a computer person ...  But I do all my pics that way bc some phones give locations on top when u send pics and when u hunt and fish u don't want that to pop up when u send pic to someone ...


----------



## kevbo3333 (Feb 16, 2016)

*So I can post straight from my phone if I resize?*

Thanks for the info


----------



## Gaducker (Feb 16, 2016)

have them sized properly before you take the pic you wont have to do anything but loadem.

I put this pic of my jeep up to make sure something had not changed and this is the size this pic has always came up as.  Taken with my phone.


----------



## Gaducker (Feb 16, 2016)

mizzippi jb said:


> Yep.  Get a photobucket account.  You should ask your pal Blaine how it works.  Easy and also a good way to store your pics in a different location than your phone



You can do this aswell but its like goin around your elbow to get to your welllll you know.   Easier to get the size right before hand and just shoot em straight on here.


----------



## Gaducker (Feb 16, 2016)

Joe Overby said:


> I don't get those options...this is ridiculous...it shouldn't matter what size the photo is. Guess I won't be sharing any photos here!!



It matters what size the pic is when you cant post it don't it?

This pic is sized down as small as my phone will let me


----------



## Joe Overby (Feb 17, 2016)

Ducker, I don't know how, nor do I care to know how, to change the size before I take the picture and honestly I'm over it. Like I said...it SHOULDN'T matter what size the photo is...I'm not resizing, and uploading, and changing settings for one forum...


----------



## Gaducker (Feb 17, 2016)

Joe Overby said:


> Ducker, I don't know how, nor do I care to know how, to change the size before I take the picture and honestly I'm over it. Like I said...it SHOULDN'T matter what size the photo is...I'm not resizing, and uploading, and changing settings for one forum...



What I meant was to change the size one time in your settings in your phone and be done with it I think??  At least that's what I think I meant.  my phone has a few size choices and if I go to big it wont let me load any pics.

You don't have a teen around who can help you?  My kids cant do anything real world but they sure know things about there phones that baffle me... lol


----------



## mizzippi jb (Feb 17, 2016)

Gaducker said:


> What I meant was to change the size one time in your settings in your phone and be done with it I think??  At least that's what I think I meant.  my phone has a few size choices and if I go to big it wont let me load any pics.
> 
> You don't have a teen around who can help you?  My kids cant do anything real world but they sure know things about there phones that baffle me... lol



Joe is younger than me, but he's like a grumpy old man.  Grouchy, grumpy, set in his ways, and technologically challenged. That's why I like him


----------



## tradhunter98 (Feb 17, 2016)

With all my iPhone's I could screen shot the picture, then it would upload. Can only post one at a time. I'd bet money it will work.


----------



## specialk (Feb 18, 2016)

I have a micro SD card in my phone, I just take it out and my computer has a slot for it.  then I do what this video explains.....


----------



## Beta Tau789 (Feb 18, 2016)

I've found on my IPhone I screenshot the photos it shrinks the size 
(If from a camera I juist email it to myself) so it shrinks the size so I can post, hope this helps.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 18, 2016)

Beta Tau789 said:


> I've found on my IPhone I screenshot the photos it shrinks the size
> (If from a camera I juist email it to myself) so it shrinks the size so I can post, hope this helps.



This^^^^ I used to be able to email them to myself but now that won't work so I have to take a screenshot of the pic.. Then it will upload.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 18, 2016)

Water Swat said:


> photobucket is about the easiest way by far IMO. plus like Nr. Jim said, you have your pics stored somewhere. its 1 click to upload them. 1 click to copy the code. and one click to put on a forum post.


Ya'll are around each other enough you should be able to walk him through this!! Should be easier than getting a Boykin to pick up a duck!!

Joe the easiest thing for you to do is find the setting on your phone that reduces the picture quality when you take a picture.  I'm Pretty sure  your bride can figure this out for you....Once you find it, and set it you are done......Reducing the picture quality only limits you if you need to blow the pic up to like 11X17 or poster size


----------



## rbuck2 (Feb 20, 2016)

Use tinypic . com and copy and paste the "forum" link. Works perfect


----------



## Water Swat (Feb 23, 2016)

I hope all your issues have been rectified by the staff here. Sorry you're having difficulty.


----------

